# Long Flush Trim 3/16 dia. x 1" loc



## Amurf (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello All,

Like the title says I am in need of an extra long flush trim bit (preferably solid carbide - spiral). Specs. as follows:

cutting dia. 3/16"
cutting length 1"
shank dia. 1/4" or 3/16"

To clarify - bearing is on the end of the cutter - opposite the shank!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Audie
Question why do you need 3/16 flush trim bit for edge trimming.
I do not know of anybody that makes what you want. 3/16" inch long sounds dangerous to me, side pressure this bit would snap.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The smallest diameter I am aware of in flush trim bits is 1/4". Perhaps a guide bushing and a straight bit would work?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This may do the job for you

RotoZip XB-MPGP2 Tracing Bit (2 Pack) - Amazon.com

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...l/pages/bt_solid.html#spiral_flushtrim_anchor

#5089 1/4" 1" 1/4" $29.95

===



Amurf said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Like the title says I am in need of an extra long flush trim bit (preferably solid carbide - spiral). Specs. as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Amurf (Apr 9, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Audie
> Question why do you need 3/16 flush trim bit for edge trimming.
> I do not know of anybody that makes what you want. 3/16" inch long sounds dangerous to me, side pressure this bit would snap.


Semipro,

I am doing some very delicate template work on my small shaper. I have one area on my part that is too narrow for the 1/4" bit I am currently using. My Part is almost 3/4" thick then by the time I add the thickness of my fixture I am almost 1" total depth. I have an inquiry in to my tool grinder to see about a custom tool if I can not locate one off the shelf.

My other thought was to machine a holder and pin to locate the template on above a pilotless cutter? Basically a pin router in reverse as my template sits atop my part fixture anyway???


----------



## Amurf (Apr 9, 2013)

Mike said:


> The smallest diameter I am aware of in flush trim bits is 1/4". Perhaps a guide bushing and a straight bit would work?


Mike,

I am new to routers and shapers. If you could educate me a little on what a guide bushing is and how it is used I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Amurf (Apr 9, 2013)

bobj3,

Thanks for the links. I never thought of the rotozip bit, i will check them out. As far as the second link, that is the size I am currently using and it just plain needs to be smaller.

bob, I tried replying by quoting you but I am new and it wouldn't allow it because of the hyperlinks.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Audie
Here is web site that sells small bits, they will also custom make bits but you need buy 10 cutters (price ?) Router bits, Saw blades, CNC Router Bits, Shaper Cutters & More amana makes some small bits. But I believe you would be better off following Mike's advice using a top template with a guide then you could use a streight 1/4" shank bit with a 3/16 cutter good luck John


----------



## Amurf (Apr 9, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Audie
> But I believe you would be better off following Mike's advice using a top template with a guide then you could use a streight 1/4" shank bit with a 3/16 cutter good luck John


John,

Could you explain the "guide" to me I'm a little wet behind the ears so to speak I am using a small table shaper and my template is on top of my part fixture, I'm trying to picture the guide your speaking of and how it functions??? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Guide to using guides:

#41 Using Template Guides to Cut Shapes Pt-1 - YouTube

#42 Using Template Guides to Cut Shapes-part 2 - YouTube


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks James
I was trying to figure out how to explain the use of guides ,
Those videos should do the trick. Now we can explain 2 piece and 1 piece guides brass verse steel This hobby is definitely a learning process 
John


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

You may be able to find straight cutters at that size. Not sure about flush trim bits though.


http://www.wealdentool.com/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Panel_Trim_264.html

http://www.wealdentool.com/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_1_4__shank_237.html

But even Wealdens cutter only has a cut depth of mm.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi James

1/4in trim bits are easy enough to find - but smaller than that and the bearings really don't last (in fact 1/4in trim bearings don't do too well in my experience). Trend in the UK, however, sell a small range of miniature bearing cutters which includes a *4.8mm (3/16in) bearing trimmer*. The big downside to these small bearings is that they have an expected bearing life of _just 100 linear metres_ (or c.325ft) and the depth of cut is only 11mm (7/16in). Personally I think that the OP will struggle to find what he is looking for for the simple reason that there won't be many firms willing to sell such a short-life cutter/bearing combo. That said there is often quite a bit of similarity between the Amana range and the Trend range (same supplier in some cases?) so that may be a good starting point to look in the USA

Regards

Phil


----------



## Amurf (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for all of the links fellas. The two videos were great and easy to understand. Though the guide bushings will not do what I would like in this case, they may come in handy in the future. I may chuck up a long 3/16" end mill and grind a pilot on the end and press on a bearing. If that doesn't work, I will have to let my tool grinder work his magic and pay the money. It always seems that whatever tool I need for a particular project or part just doesn't exist and it has to be made, I am starting to get used to it. Thanks again for all the help and knowledge!


Murf


----------

